# Post hail carnage



## My Green Pets (May 10, 2016)

We had a horrific hail storm today.












This morning, this was a bed of hostas. Now it's just a shredded mess.











I was extraordinarily lucky because the shade cloth above my orchids protected them from the golf ball sized ice. However, a few plants around the edges got hit, including my only Phrag, a Grande. 











So the question is, do I cut the damaged leaves, or do I just need to leave it alone?


----------



## John M (May 10, 2016)

Man, that's a lot of hail! So sorry! I'd trim off those really badly shredded leaves; but, leave anything that has only minor damage. Keep the plant in a spot with good air movement to help the wounds dry and callus over. 

Also, after you trim off the serious damage, thoroughly spray the entire plant with an Aspirin Solution (one 325 mg tablet disolved in 1 litre of water), to give the plant a boost and help it to fight off invading pathogens. 

Good luck.


----------



## troy (May 10, 2016)

Holy crap! Is the 1st picture your patio?


----------



## My Green Pets (May 10, 2016)

Yeah. Under a **** ton of ice balls.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2016)

Thats tons of ice balls. I'm glad to hear that the shade cloth didn't just protect from the sun and that most of your collection is still doing well.

How long was the hail coming down? Was it just a short 10-15 minute barrage or on-going for a few hours?


----------



## My Green Pets (May 10, 2016)

It was about a half an hour's worth. This was the front yard about halfway through.


----------



## abax (May 10, 2016)

What a mess! I'm so sorry to hear about this. I'm hearing
thunder right now and we have a severe storm watch in
effect. All my perennials are coming up nicely and some
blooming. Oh dear!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 11, 2016)

That's incredible. Hope you and your house (and car) where spared from damage.


----------



## Erythrone (May 11, 2016)

Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a mess....


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2016)

Wow
Glad most of your plants were protected
Any leaf with over 25% damage I would cut off, bruising will allow more decay infection soon


Elmer Nj


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2016)

That looks terrible! 1/2 hour is a long time to be pounded by hail. I hope the bad stuff is over for you and Angela, and everyone else in this storm's path.


----------



## Heather (May 11, 2016)

Yikes! Those poor hostas! Glad your orchids were mostly spared!


----------



## abax (May 11, 2016)

We had rain and a fairly nice light show, but none of the
damaging weather. I live in southeastern KY and the mountains usually deflect the really bad weather...knock
on wood. I looked at the weather radar a few minutes ago and we have another front moving our way. Oh goodie, MORE rain.


----------



## PaphLover (May 12, 2016)

My goodness! Can't believe those were hostas. Glad your orchids fared better.


----------



## Clark (May 12, 2016)

Welcome to the club!

We had left Colorado and its hail storm to come home to some dry orchids. Our housekeeper doesn't water the last two days we are away. So we get home and the forecast is for rain, chance of hail. I take the plants out of the covered shelving and put them in the open to get hydrated. 
It doesn't take much for them to get damaged. I have heard its a tomato farmers worst nightmare.

I have a Phrag Grande with unblemished leaves. You are welcome to half of it, if yours makes it way to the curb.


----------



## paphioboy (May 16, 2016)

OMG! Sorry to hear that...


----------

